# Big Cariba !!!



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Here are alot of pics of my new cariba. I picked them up about 1 1/2 weeks ago.
Please excuse the dirty glass, I didn't think it was that bad










They have also been fighting quite a bit, they have a fewe battle wounds, most of the injuries you see in the pics are almost healed fully :nod:

here is the largest, almost 11"


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

here is the 10.5"er


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

and here is the smallest, 9.75"


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

some teeth


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

a little territorial agression


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

a tank shot


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

another tank shot, (blurry)


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

the big guy


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

another


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

another


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

10.5"


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

the small guy


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

..


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

actually only 13 pics, enjoy


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

very nice!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice lookin P's. WOW!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

great cariba









you should feel terrible about that tank glass. you would have had some really sweet pics if it were clean.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

> you should feel terrible about that tank glass. you would have had some really sweet pics if it were clean.


I know, I know, damn.
It actually doesn't look near that bad in person.

Well I guess you live and learn, right....


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey Phil they're looking great. R they getting along better?


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

> Hey Phil the're looking great. R they getting along better?


yup :nod: , I found that if I feed them more, about once every 2nd day, they seem more mellow. For the past few days I've fed less and less, they haven't had food for 3 days now, they seem less irritated with eachother.

All is well in the tank now


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Beautiful fish, dude!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice and good pics.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I like that teeth pic!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Those are huge!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

Those are awesome! i can't wait till mine get to be that big!! keep up the good work! how long have you had them??


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I actually only picked them up recently, about 1 week and a half ago


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

awesome monsters, get some more will ya!!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

where did you get these two new cariba?


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I got them from "The Last Don", but they are going to Ash today, so I'm guessing they will be for sale soon


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I was curious, cuz Ash got a hold offf my old large cariba and said he sold them to somebody that moved to CA I believe


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

do you think that you were a previous owner of these monsters?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bad Ass!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Bad Ass!!!


 Yes freaking awsome!!!!









Jim


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Very nice. Those caribe are huge!

Oburi


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

nice huge caribes


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet fish and tank setup


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

phil said:


> do you think that you were a previous owner of these monsters?


 kinda of but not really, they had full colors in my tank, so its hard to tell in your pics


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> kinda of but not really, they had full colors in my tank, so its hard to tell in your pics


Those were my Cariba's Nate. Whose were Murphy's before mine.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Joe


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

geat looking fish!







didnt you have a rhom in there a while ago?


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

very nice


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

looking good


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

> geat looking fish! didnt you have a rhom in there a while ago?


kouma now owns that rhom


----------

